# 7 loại quả nên ăn thường xuyên để tăng khả năng chống nắng cho da



## vietmom (29/3/18)

*Trái cây có múi, dâu tây, dưa hấu hay nho là những loại quả giúp chống nắng từ bên trong.*



​Các trái cây có múi như cam, quýt, bưởi rất giàu limonene, giúp giảm tới 34% nguy cơ ung thư da. Vitamin C và các chất chống oxy hóa trong nhóm quả này giúp bảo vệ tế bào da khỏi những tổn thương cơ bản gây ra do ánh nắng mặt trời.



​Dâu tây giàu vitamin C và chất chống oxy hóa, có thể làm dịu vết cháy nắng và cải thiện làn da bị nám sạm do tia cực tím.



​Dưa hấu chứa tới 93%  là nước cùng vitamin A, B6, C, giúp làm trắng da, sửa chữa vùng da hỏng hóc và bảo vệ làn da dưới ánh nắng gay gắt.



​Lựu rất giàu chất chống oxy hóa và axit ellagic, giúp bảo vệ da khỏi những tổn thương gây ra bởi các tia UV.



​Kiwi chứa hàm lượng vitamin C vượt trội, cùng chất chống oxy hóa giúp bảo vệ da, duy trì sự đàn hồi, ngăn ngừa dấu hiệu lão hóa sớm. 



​Bơ chứa hàm lượng lớn vitamin A, C, E, không chỉ tốt cho sức khỏe mà còn mang đến làn da mịn màng hơn. 



​Nho cũng là thức quả giàu chất chống oxy hóa, giúp bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời hữu hiệu.

_Nguồn: ngoisao_​


----------

